# more pics form new cam



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow! 
i love the oscars! what size tank are they in? i love the cam you use!


----------



## Nix (Mar 13, 2004)

Holy crap-o moley

I envy you


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

What sized tank, and which is the dominant one of the tank?


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

Damn those some pretty sweet fish was that an asian aurrowana? in the 4th picture? What size tank?


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

What is that big fish on bottom(big black 1) of tank, catfish it looks like pleco but that looks way to big to be one. but ive also heard they get huge


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sweet tanks peacock!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks for the pics all..

the cichlid tank is a 180 grow out.. these babys are growing out for the pond.

that big black fish is my pseudodoras niger hes 17 inches.

thats not an asian arowana, its my jardini.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Wao! peacock your cichlids tank is awesome!..
and i love those zebras, you have 3 or you have more in the tank ???


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have 5 zebras.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

wow that is amazing how maany g is your tank?


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

That P. splendida is bad!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

That is such a beautiful tank..I want it..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Which one is the dominant one?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they all look nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

very nice collection you have there








and they are crystal clear


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

air*force*one said:


> wow that is amazing how maany g is your tank?


 that cichlid growout takn is 180 gallons.. kinda small









thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great tanks dude! Nice pic up on that camera too.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

somebodies gonna win lots of non potm contests


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

nice pics peashank!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks dudes..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

what is the last fish in your first post? I have no idea what it is...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looks like a pbass to me


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> looks like a pbass to me


are you talking about the one on the pic w/ the jag and the snook?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

.................which is the most dominant??............


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

What kind of fish is that one behind the oscar in the middle?? a large mouth bass?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Kory said:


> looks like a pbass to me


 wtf???

look at that fish.. defenatly not a cichla of any sp..

its my caquetaia myersi... pretty rare cichlid.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> .................which is the most dominant??............


 none. in a large enough tank you dont see much of any aggression.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

elduro said:


> What kind of fish is that one behind the oscar in the middle?? a large mouth bass?


 yes.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > looks like a pbass to me
> ...


ooo ok


----------



## Kevsawce (May 27, 2004)

In the 5th picture what are those? black and white stripe fish


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are zebra plecos


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Peacock said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of fish is that one behind the oscar in the middle?? a large mouth bass?
> ...


 Wow you're gonna have in a near future a 20 plus pounds cichlas and a 15 plus pounds large mouth bass along with other large fishes in your pond is so cool







BTW your pond looks like a great fishing spot to me :laugh: just kidding...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahah. thanks dude.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the petenia


----------



## bulldog0404 (Mar 28, 2004)

pics look awesome








i really like the snook
how big will you wait for them get before you let them go in the pond


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bulldog0404 said:


> pics look awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 over 11 inches.


----------

